# TOC turn of the century stationary racing stand



## thehugheseum (Dec 11, 2017)

I recently was fortunate enough to obtain this "Rarest of rare" setup......check out the colors, vermillion over the bright green.....this was belt connected from 1 rear roller to the front wheel and then I believe a mile meter via gear drive.

  Special thanks the main man Mr......mmmmm you know who you is aka "Mr. McBadassatfindingtherarestofrare.

 Just got it, check out some of the interesting features......cast "star" hubs, cast feet/stands/stanchions, wood barrels/rollers.....I am smitten....I will try to get a bike on it here soon and source a round rawhide belt

 How many stationary racing setups like this exist? Anybody know?


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 11, 2017)

Is this yours Billy Corbett?


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 11, 2017)

in this pic you can just barely make out the rawhide round belt and pulley on the inside of both riders setups


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 11, 2017)

the gear on the right front barrel


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 11, 2017)

Wowsers!!


----------



## mongeese (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm tripping over such items in my shop.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Dec 12, 2017)

Bruh...It just dawned on me, do you think the secondary set of bracket shadows near the end of the tubular extension could be to accommodate a tandem? 
None of the other trainers I've seen are adjustable to that degree, and this one has obviously been adjusted at some point in time-


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 12, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Bruh...It just dawned on me, do you think the secondary set of bracket shadows near the end of the tubular extension could be to accommodate a tandem?
> None of the other trainers I've seen are adjustable to that degree, and this one has obviously been adjusted at some point in time-





the "stanchions" (casted uprights) on the forward roller have been moved from their original placement.....they aren't fixed permanently where they are now just a single hole drilled......I was wondering about a tandem setup myself.......lemme throw a bike on it n see whats doin


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 12, 2017)

The stanchions were way too close maybe the one roller was moved back to store easier at some point?......mocked up with a beater I had all wheeled n tired


----------



## kccomet (Dec 12, 2017)

theres prob more than you think out there, but they are seldom seen. i really like the star hubs on yours. they do make killer displays with a period bike if you have the room. ive got a couple sets of old rollers


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 12, 2017)

kccomet said:


> theres prob more than you think out there, but they are seldom seen. i really like the star hubs on yours. they do make killer displays with a period bike if you have the room. ive got a couple sets of old rollers
> 
> View attachment 723726





wow thats neat......how many from as early as mine you think are around?


----------



## kccomet (Dec 12, 2017)

i really have no idea, i thought mine were pretty cool with the red white and blue, but i like yours much more, the star hubs and frame brackets are great with the massive rollers. i would think very few like yours survived. yours looks really early and really nice. my other set is smaller similar to the pic with the blue bike above. it makes me wonder, what bikes and riders trained on these over the years. great score


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 12, 2017)

kccomet said:


> i really have no idea, i thought mine were pretty cool with the red white and blue, but i like yours much more, the star hubs and frame brackets are great with the massive rollers. i would think very few like yours survived. yours looks really early and really nice. my other set is smaller similar to the pic with the blue bike above. it makes me wonder, what bikes and riders trained on these over the years. great score





thanks, mind posting more pics of yours.....love the paint on yours! do yours have the belt drive to front wheel too?


----------



## boardhoarder (Dec 12, 2017)

What a killer find, but more importantly...when can I come skate that ramp?!


----------



## kccomet (Dec 15, 2017)

no drive belt on either of mine


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 15, 2017)

kccomet said:


> no drive belt on either of mine





wow thats strange......in your pic above it really looks like there are grooves/sheaves milled into the end of the barrels.......hey we have pretty similar interests, lets be friends


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 21, 2019)

another set showed up


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2019)

seen it before on here some place...?


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 21, 2019)

bricycle said:


> seen it before on here some place...?





oh i wasnt aware....i dont come on here often, it looks to me pretty early can you link me to the original posting?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2019)

thehugheseum said:


> oh i wasnt aware....i dont come on here often, it looks to me pretty early can you link me to the original posting?



I tried using the search... nothing under "riding stand", "racing stand" or "riding in line stand" who knows what it might have been under


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 21, 2019)

I just picked this one up from the classifieds here on the Cabe.
I’m sure, it’s much later than the example you guys have posted, but I thought it was still pretty interesting to look at.
The hubs and spokes are a trip, and the original belt drive is still barely hanging in there.















I think this one is from the 1930’s.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 21, 2019)

thats awesome! i wonder what era it is......never seen any like that with the stands.....if it was in my era of collecting i would make you sell it to me! lolz


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 22, 2019)

Here are the rollers I have.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2019)

Here’s another Treadmill/Roller/Sationary Bike, that I use for a display stand.


I think this one dates from the 1950s era.
It holds the bike very securely, so that you could test ride the new models without ever having to move the bike.
It also has a belt that rotates the front wheel while you pedal.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey Adam - - maybe you can find this old set-up!!  You definitely have the space for it!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 26, 2019)

thehugheseum said:


> oh i wasnt aware....i dont come on here often, it looks to me pretty early can you link me to the original posting?




I want to say I posted a picture when I found that second set Adam & Bri, can’t remember where or why, I think I was just excited. I knew they were going to the Hugheseum the moment I saw them.

I’ll find you the competition dial portion soon enough and we can really put on a show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 27, 2019)

I bought these very rollers pictured from Howie Cohen some years ago.


----------



## Old Crow (Aug 4, 2020)

thehugheseum said:


> View attachment 723666 The stanchions were way too close maybe the one roller was moved back to store easier at some point?......mocked up with a beater I had all wheeled n tired
> 
> View attachment 723665
> 
> ...





Fantastic looking antique rollers, great find, and the famous Leader bicycle really sets them off, .

That same Leader bicycle across the big pond in Australia now,  another bicycle saved from being lost forever thanks to your great work....    

  cheers mate..


----------

